# Filling CO2 Canisters



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Anybody know any LFS that fill CO2 canisters? What would the price on paintball canisters be (20 oz)? 

Are there any places in Scarborough?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know of any LFS which fills tanks on site, if you're in scarborough you can just go to Camcarb or Sodamistic it's not very far.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I don't know of any LFS which fills tanks on site, if you're in scarborough you can just go to Camcarb or Sodamistic it's not very far.


Ya it is, and he can only go if he doesn't have a full time job. Those places only open 9-5? And not on weekends. Bigals scarb will swap your co2 tank up to 10lbs i believe not paintball though. For paintball there is defcon on finch and Vic park. Open 7 days a week until 9pm I believe $5?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone else know of places?

I need to fill but would like to do it on the weekend. I go to camcarb but they are only weekdays. Theres no way Im doing a swap either, just a refill.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*co2 fill*

The place in the west end islington and queensway will find the name 
open till noon on sat ttc friendly. Will look thru phone book...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*co2*

Dry Ice & Gases
26 Dorchester Ave,
Toronto, Ontario
M8Z 4W3
(416) 252-7137*

They will chk tank exp date so make sure it is up to date...
cheers


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you very much tom, Ill look into it tomorrow, perhaps give them a call. Its 2013 certified, so Im good interms of that.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

yah I would suggest u call first just in case no one is there to do the fill...


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

If you are looking for paintball Co2 refills you can also try Paintball places closer to you. Im not sure about prices its been awhile since I played paintball.

I have used Dry Ice and Gases on Queensway before and really good service and fair prices.

You can also try Norwood Fire, Kipling and Advance area Etobicoke but I think they are weekday operations and sometimes arent able to do refills.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*norwood*

Yes on norwood...I have tried 3 times with them and he was bout of
co2


----------

